# Looking forward to testing this weekend !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My medium tubes from Simple Shot should arrive on Thursday and my 3/32id x 3/64w x 3/16od should be here too.

From the looks of the dimensions they both should give 1842 a run for its money and maybe be faster. If I can get faster speeds than 1842 with ammo in the 130gr+ range I will be *extremely* happy, if it out performs 1842 or 1745 with 214gr lead egg weight ammo I will be just ecstatic !!!!

Both have a wall of about .047 about what 1842 is but both are a bit bigger in the OD --- 1842 is .165, 3/16" is .187 and 7/32" is .218, so they should be faster ...... so we shall see ?

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got both tubes in, here is a pic showing the size difference. Will put them on two slings tonight and test this weekend.

3/16od on left, 7/32od on right









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'll take another pic to compare to 1842 :- )

Just put two slings together, the amber 7/32od feels very, very stretchy, the black 3/16od feels harder to pull and is a bit more than my black 1842, but my 1842 is about .75 shorter static length and that makes a difference of about 4 inches of draw length elongation !

I will show my fork attachment too, it uses a Larks Head and the ends of the loops are through the pouch ..... Total experiment to see if it works ? This attachment keeps the loop very high up on the fork... On the look of things I like it :- )


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of 1842 (on the left) along side the 3/16" and 7/32" !









And here is a pic of the Larks Head attachment method I'm trying out !









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

On the topic of getting my tubes in ... Simple Shot tubes were here in three working days, my other tubes from NY were here today also.. so where is my stuff from Dankung ????? who in the ^&% knows !

I'm hoping both of these tubes are as good as Chinese tubes, I would much rather by American than Chinese that I must wait for such a long time for.

If want Chinese tubes, I just may order for SimpleShot as it is packed nice and it is 10 solid feet, not a couple of pieces. Ya it is a bit more expensive, but it is here in 3 days, not 2 months !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, slings are loaded up, taking all three F-16's each with a different tube. Will take my chronograph and my ammo test sheet so I have everything written down.

Will shoot 3/8" steel (54gr), 7/16" steel (86gr), 1/2" steel (130gr) and my 214 gr egg lead weights.

I'm at a loss for which will be the fastest......the only thing I can say is that* I have been very disappointed before*, so it is anybodies guess ! I'm hinting the 7/32"od will be the quickest, and the 3/16"od will be just a bit faster than the 1842......I will see tomorrow. All three tubes have a wall of about .047, so outside diameter is the important factor in amount of .047 rubber stretched.

Remember, 280fps is the bottom line for the 1842 shooting 3/8" steel. I need temps in the high 70's or low 80's to be in line with my other temps that I tested in. I'm very much hoping for 250fps with 1/2" steel, I'm about 15fps away with 1842 now... I'm just hoping ........ 3/16'od with a .062 wall is about 15+ fps slower than 1842.

All static lengths are 7 Inches and draw of 36+ inches ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Go to 1842 vs 7/32 vs 3/16 tube Test to see results.

wll


----------

